# Long Lake, Hale



## netware (Dec 14, 2005)

I have been fishing Long Lake in Hale and have had nice success. Pulled a nice walleye up and and couple of nice Perch, haven't seen anyone else out there though. Is anyone else fishing long lake? If so how have you done, I fish straight out from the boat launch of of kokosine (how ever you spell it) stop by and say hello.


----------



## netware (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh one more thing, I have not had any success at finding a topo map of this lake does anyone have a detailed map of this lake that they would send to me. I need it to show depths and what not, i have topo's of the area but they don't show any depths of the lake just the surrounding land.


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

From the MDNR website: http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/SPATIALDATALIBRARY/PDF_MAPS/INLAND_LAKE_MAPS/IOSCO/LONG_LAKE.PDF


----------



## brentgoblue (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice to see someone fishing Long Lake.

I grew up about 10 minutes away from that lake and know it real well.

The walleye bite has been real well the last three years. Tip ups are the mainstay with a blue hugging the bottom.

Try fishing right across from the lake acvess off of Lakeside rd. Kokosing road has the public beach access.

Also if you want bluegills try in front of Long Lake bar about 70-90 yds out.

Waxies and fake crickets work well.

Good luck, I will be on the lake (weather premitting) on Friday.

-Brent


----------

